# honda generator help



## george (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a honda generator, my kids accidently washed it and now when i try to start it, it is starting nicely. But the problem is generator sounds so weird like something is broken inside and creating noise like hammering steel iron..

Please help me i am quite confused to figure out whats the main problem


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Check the oil and make sure there is no water mixed in.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

George I think your best would be to take the generator to someone who repairs them. Doing repairs on a long distance, unable to see and hear the item in question is almost impossible with any accuracy. Good luck finding the cause. Roger


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

IF water got into the cylinder and you tried to start it, you could have damaged the connecting rod/rod bearing.

Bring it in to get it fixed.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

george said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a honda generator, my kids accidently washed it and now when i try to start it, it is starting nicely. But the problem is generator sounds so weird like something is broken inside and creating noise like hammering steel iron..
> 
> Please help me i am quite confused to figure out whats the main problem


As others have said, best to have it inspected by a dealer; here's a link to find a Honda dealer in your area:

*Find A Honda Dealer*

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

